# lowering spring help



## maxima_92se (Dec 19, 2004)

Does anyone know if i could use the 95-99 maxima springs for a 92.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

no. completely different suspension setups in the rear, and their front springs are about 6" longer than ours.


----------



## maxima_92se (Dec 19, 2004)

do you know where i can get about a 4" drop then
:thumbup:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

maxima_92se said:


> do you know where i can get about a 4" drop then
> :thumbup:


holy wack batman :waving: why on earth would you want that much of a drop. You would have to do a custom air ride whatever setup for that kinda drop. The lowest you can go with springs are the Eibach Sportlines and those average about 2"


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

they only make the eibach pro kit for our cars, and it's a 1.2" drop.


unless you go hydraulics or bags, the lowest drop you can get is sprint with a 2" drop. honestly, that's a LOT on these cars. you'll be tucking tire on the front and rear with those springs.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> they only make the eibach pro kit for our cars, and it's a 1.2" drop.
> 
> 
> unless you go hydraulics or bags, the lowest drop you can get is sprint with a 2" drop. honestly, that's a LOT on these cars. you'll be tucking tire on the front and rear with those springs.


Oh i see, still, 4 inches is a lot of drop and isnt drivable at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup.. I had about a 3" drop with my setup and shortened Konis and still blew out three struts before I was smart enough to raise the car a couple of inches. Now I'm riding about the same as Eibach height and it handles best there.


----------

